# Unexplained Tire Wear



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a 06 Gto with 37,000 miles on it...Im the only driver everyday use with no more than worse case 10 miles a day drive.....I have 245/45/17 Goodyear Eagle Gt's on it with rotate and balance check every 3,000 miles with oil change as I know these are prone to wear problems.....everything looked good until now, my rear tires are like onions and let me stress I DO NOT SPIN TIRES and do not drag the car.....I have only 12,000 miles on the tires if that....fronts look fine and I am 1,000 miles to next oil change so that tells me its happened with in 2,000 miles because all was good at that time and front still looks good. I guess the reason for my concern is cause like I said I do not spin my tires and I am the only driver. If anyone has any suggestions on what I should check it would really be appreciated....Im almost worried about rear suspension. Im also looking into what tires to go with next that would be everyday all season good tire that looks good and everyones got good life out of since I guess I have no choice to purchase somemore tires.

Thank you for any info! :confused


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTOs are prown to basically complete suspension failure early in life. You can usually tell by the tires wearing more on the inside or outside edges.

If your tires are worn evenly then I would think your suspension/alignment is fine and the tires are just worn out.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

Alignment was check at last oil change which I know that doesnt mean anything with some of these roads around here so Im gonna get the guys to check it again I heard a popping in the rear yesterday that sounded like in the fender area at almost every turn but it wasnt like a repeat same pop almost like there might be some play somewhere but havent heard it today....and the tires only have 12,000 if that on them and front are fine its the bad only that look awful.....its crazy but im gonna get them to check it over good again and lets see.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

Going on the alignment rack right now...lets see the out come!


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

Alignment checks out good not off at all and suspension tight?


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a very similar drive -- 10 mi per day in city traffic. And the same tires.

My experience is -- 20,000 miles is the best you will manage on a set of tires with rotations, if you actually drive the car. The rears are where the wear happens, due to the influence of your right foot, even if you aren't spinning the tires.

I can't imagine what it takes to wear out the rears in 1000 miles.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Perhaps an aggressive Valet Parking guy took a joyride?

In all seriousness, I was very happy with the General Exclaim UHPs for All Season.
Quieter than the EagleGTs.

Good Luck!


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Bobs.....I am not sure either but I gotta do tires for sure and it just worry's me you know with all the issues with alot of these cars. Hubby says sell but I love the car


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My Potenza 960AS got me 35k miles on the front without rotating and still had alitle bit of life in them. I got probally about 20k on the rear with minimual burnouts and a 60+ mile a day drive(mostly highways but spirited on the backroads near my house).


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

Im just lost on tires....I see good reviews on Toyo, Nitto, General, Continential......why is it so hard to decide lol


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've gotten 20,000 so far on my Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals and still have half the wear left. I also don't rotate my tires. I think the combination of a good suspension overhaul and good tires have served me well. I don't drive her easy either.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

"Onion" shape as in worn on the inside and outside? It could be as simple as underinflated tires, or your rear toe adjustment links are worn and your rear wheels are sweeping back and forth when power is applied and taken away.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ddnowens said:


> I have a 06 Gto with 37,000 miles on it...Im the only driver everyday use with no more than worse case 10 miles a day drive.....I have 245/45/17 Goodyear Eagle Gt's on it with rotate and balance check every 3,000 miles with oil change as I know these are prone to wear problems.....everything looked good until now, my rear tires are like onions and let me stress I DO NOT SPIN TIRES and do not drag the car.....I have only 12,000 miles on the tires if that....fronts look fine and I am 1,000 miles to next oil change so that tells me its happened with in 2,000 miles because all was good at that time and front still looks good. I guess the reason for my concern is cause like I said I do not spin my tires and I am the only driver. If anyone has any suggestions on what I should check it would really be appreciated....Im almost worried about rear suspension. Im also looking into what tires to go with next that would be everyday all season good tire that looks good and everyones got good life out of since I guess I have no choice to purchase somemore tires.
> 
> Thank you for any info! :confused


ddnowens

What was the outcome of this problem from a couple years ago?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

05GTO said:


>


 :confused WTF?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Poncho Dan said:


> :confused WTF?


http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/alert-passenger-rear-inner-quarter-panel-22468/

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/10396


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd still look at the suspension.

By 30k I'd replace everything...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've seen the ears for the control arms broken too


----------



## rordon11 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Excessive Rear Tire Wear Danger*



ddnowens said:


> I have a 06 Gto with 37,000 miles on it...Im the only driver everyday use with no more than worse case 10 miles a day drive.....I have 245/45/17 Goodyear Eagle Gt's on it with rotate and balance check every 3,000 miles with oil change as I know these are prone to wear problems.....everything looked good until now, my rear tires are like onions and let me stress I DO NOT SPIN TIRES and do not drag the car.....I have only 12,000 miles on the tires if that....fronts look fine and I am 1,000 miles to next oil change so that tells me its happened with in 2,000 miles because all was good at that time and front still looks good. I guess the reason for my concern is cause like I said I do not spin my tires and I am the only driver. If anyone has any suggestions on what I should check it would really be appreciated....Im almost worried about rear suspension. Im also looking into what tires to go with next that would be everyday all season good tire that looks good and everyones got good life out of since I guess I have no choice to purchase somemore tires.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for any info! :confused


I purchased this car new in 2005, I have 38,000 miles on it today and I am on my third set of tires and fifth alignment. My tires on the rear, wear severely on the inside each time, so I more carefully watched and had rechecking the alignment on a regular basis along with tire rotation. This time I took it to a discount tire company and they told me that they can not align the rear end and all componets look good, go to dealer. I went to dealer and showed them the specks what the car was out and they said they could do the alignment. They did a alignment for a fee and told me it need parts, front camber kit, rear needs two bushings and GM part 1 on the exploded view known as differential bracket which holds the rear end together for a price of parts $1,249.00 and labor $664.00 total $1913 and another four wheel alignment for just a little over $2,000.00. I said why are you charging me for an alignment if you can not do it properly and I had already given you the alignment specs from discount tire company. They said all machines are different and we have to do our own. So your telling me that this problem that I have had since new is a structural part flaw that you have not recognized before but have been charging me for alignments and tires multiple times. No, we feel your car got hit on the right side and it caused the damage. I said the car has never hit anything and it is a preigsiting problem from new that has been over looked at my expense. Took car to a third party and they said there are no parts that are structural damaged, they got on line and saw all the blogs for this identical contidion and that is why I am reporting the problem. The fix is camber kit for rear from manufacture in Australia where car is made and they have been aware of for year, please make this a recall from GM.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

The suspension has poor design, but it's not "unsafe." So good luck getting traction on a recall.

Best thing to do is replace the parts that are bad and go from there.

Obviously don't replace a bad part with another part that you know will fail.


----------

